# Reverse stringing 12 string



## MrLuc (Jan 24, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone ever tried stringing up a 12 string in reverse order... that is with the thick string on top like a Rickenbacker. Would it be easier/harder to play? I know the nut would have to be modified but I think the saddle should be OK. The string pairs are close enough to each other on the saddle to virtually have the same intonation set-back. Rickenbacker's claim to fame is their unique sound which apparently is acheived by this string set up. But why doesn't any other guitar maker do this? Any thoughts out there in guitar land? Thanks to all that reply. 

Luc


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Uhh, gotta say the two 12 strings I've touched in my short time on this earth both had the lower octave string on top -- that is, closer to my chin -- that the higher octave string. No doubt the owners just thought that was the right way to do it. I string my mandolin that way. I guess the difference would be the lower octave sounds first when you strum, the higher octave follows it. I could see that having an appreciably different sound.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The nut would need recut and possibly the saddle if it's indented or intonated at all. I've tried it and it's maybe better for fingerstyle, but otherwise it's a matter of individual taste. (My only 12 string is a Beneteau (www.beneteauguitars.com) which came with a perfect set-up, so I'm hesitant to change, I like it as it is.)

It's worth a try though.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## MrLuc (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I went ahead and did it. What a change it makes. When you hit the strings, the large strings are enhanced and the octaves give off a softer more background kind of effect. Really cool. But it seems a little harder to play. Maybe it's just because I am used to having it the other way. Where as before if my left hand was a little sloppy, it didn't show up as much. The outer most string in the pair was the octave, so if finger contact wasn't as solid as it should be, it was the octave string that got a little muted. Now with the thick string as the outer most in the pair, I have to make sure I get good contact with the fret. Otherwise it's the fundemental that gets muted. Anyway this will certainly help me develop better left hand technique. I'll keep it this way for a while.

On another note, this exercise taught me how to cut a new nut. Unfortunately, I went a little too low on one of the strings. I heard about using bone dust and crazy glue. How do I do this? Do I make a paste with the two or just sprinkle bone dust in the slot and cover it with a drop or 2 of crazy glue?

Thanks.

Luc


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Another "trick" I learned was to use a light pick. It picks up the higher octave strings much better.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

MrLuc said:


> Well On another note, this exercise taught me how to cut a new nut. Unfortunately, I went a little too low on one of the strings. I heard about using bone dust and crazy glue. How do I do this? Do I make a paste with the two or just sprinkle bone dust in the slot and cover it with a drop or 2 of crazy glue?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Luc


I've been trying to find a way to do this.....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mix the bone dust with the epoxy than put it in the slot.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Either remove the nut to do the fix, or tape it off well. I would remove it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks guys...!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*another nut filler?*

I've also heard that baking soda and cyanoacrylate (krazy glue) will do the same thing.


----------



## MrLuc (Jan 24, 2009)

Spiritinthesky said:


> I've never heard of this before. I find it hard enough to keep my 12 string in tune as it is.


Tuning is no different. Its just the order of the paired strings that change. I still tune them in octaves as is the common practice. 

I've heard of tuning the pairs in 5th... that is E-B, A-E, D-A, G-D, B-B, E-E. That must sound awesome and I will try it some day.

Luc


----------

